# Sneaky pics from top 16



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

This is our prep for tomorrow. Haven't even started cars yet


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I do look lovely!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hahaha roooooolls looking super smooth!!


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

looking good ben, look forward to seeing it tomorrow!! :thumbs:

Did you just rewash it there?


----------

